# další rok a další vánoce



## artimedoros49

Hello,

I have received a letter, in which I don’t understand the meaning of _*další*_ in the following sentence:
_Máme skoro za námi *další *rok a *další* vánoce. _
I have read this as: "We have almost behind us *another *year and *another *Christmas"

It doesn‘t quite make sense to me because I thought *další* meant "another" in the sense of "one to yet come". 
Am I on the right track? If not, could someone please explain?

Thank you


----------



## Mori.cze

Your understanding is flawless, _další_ can mean another in the sense of "next one in a sequence", not necessarily next in time


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Just to illustrate Mori.cze's point about "další" meaning "next in a sequence" with a couple more examples with verbs in the present (iterative) tense (1), and past (perfective) tense (2) and (3). These are not yet-to-come "(an)others", they are happening now (1) or have already happened (2), (3).

(1) *Další* průšvih Windows 10: aktualizace odinstalovává Catalysty a *další* programy. (source: diit.cz)
_Another Windows 10 glitch: updating tends to uninstall .... and other programs. _

(2) Japonci vyslali *další *velrybářskou flotilu. (source: zoom.iprima.cz)
_The Japanese have dispatched another whaling fleet._

(3) Kdo to soupeří s Messim? Skvostné trefy nabídli i *další*. Vybírejte gól roku! (source: sport.cz)
_Who'll be in the running with Messi? Superb goals have also been suggested by others ... 
_
Další also often translates simply as "more" in English (but obviously not in your context) e.g.
Nezapomeňte zahrnout e-mailovou adresu, na které vás zastihneme, pokud budeme potřebovat *další *informace.
_Don't forget to include an e-mail address where we can reach you if we need more/further/additional information._


----------



## ilocas2

I only want to draw attention to the fact, that Vánoce should be capitalized. - http://www.pravidla.cz/hledej/?qr=V%E1noce


----------



## werrr

It's basically the same word as English *further*.

*Další* is comparative of *daleký* in the same way as *further *is comparative of *far *with identical meanings respectively.


----------

